
Creating The World's Greatest Anagram (2015) - daddy_drank
https://priceonomics.com/creating-the-worlds-greatest-anagram/
======
emmelaich
Bitrot has removed the anagrams presumably embedded in this article.

You can see some of them here:
[http://www.anagrammy.com/winners/2014/Meyran%20Kraus](http://www.anagrammy.com/winners/2014/Meyran%20Kraus)

